# what are some good quality small speakers?



## ktkelly

You're seeking something that doesn't exist....


Even the lowly **** crapolla requires the use of a subwoofer to deliver some mid range and low range.


----------



## Brik

Those mini cubes, even "high end" are crapola from a sound perspective.

Take a look at these
http://www.av123.com/products_product.php?section=speakers&product=82.1

They are not super small but aren't too expensive and sound great. Money back guarantee.


----------



## renfrey

I second ktkelly.

You will likely not find what you are looking for, without the use of a sub.

You can get bigger sound from small speakers, but they will require a bigger cabinet.

Finding the right speaker is very very hard because there are soooo many out there.


----------



## localnet

*Have you looked at...*

In-ceiling or in-wall mounted speakers? I just did 12 zones throughout the inside and outside of my house. The in-ceiling speakers I have, Polk TC-60i's sound great. Polk (polkaudio.com) has a wide selection of in-wall/ceiling choices, ebay is a good place to look.

As I am assuming that you were planning on running the speaker cable behind the wall from the way you sound. This would be the best alternative in my book. 

Mike


----------



## soljah

Not sure if you're still checking this thread since it's a bit old, but Anthony Gallo makes some very nice orb speakers that will make you sure that BOSE truely stand for "Better Off with Something Else." 

You mention the Bose cubes, but they operate as a sub/sat system. It sounds like you want a nice looking speaker for audio only in the kitchen with a very high WAF? Try and pickup some of Gallo's last year models of the A'Divas or the cheaper Nucleus Micro speakers...I'd suggest using a sub with them, but you can definitely find a cheaper sub than will integrate well with these than any of the Gallo subs. If you want to check the specs out on some of these speakers, here's the website for Gallo: http://www.roundsound.com/satellite-speakers.htm

There are other manufacturers of orb speakers...do a google search on "coaxial home speakers" and you should find a lot more hits. If you have $150,000 to drop on a stereo pair, check out this link: http://www.cabasse.com/english/sphere/

Cabasse also makes a very affordable coaxial, but it's not nearly as good as the Gallo speaker. Good luck, and hope the info wasn't too late.


----------



## robut

1655graff said:


> I'd like to use wall and/or ceiling mounted speakers in the kitchen. We've all seen the Bose mini-cubic ones. I've also found the ORB ones.
> 
> *What *other *ones are available? *I need:
> -- WAF-kosher (small, "stylish," not too visible, not too expensive)
> -- Can stand on their own in their audio output, not really "satellite" (I don't think)
> -- Don't want them to be too "thin" audiably
> *How does on google for them? *My searches so far on "small speakers reviews" isn't proving to be very fruitful. Lots of chaff hits.
> 
> Thanks all!


"POKE"


----------



## Bacardi 151

Bose, lol...

I just got a used bose lifestyle 25 system used on ebay for $530 shipped (was $3200 in 2001). Included the five double cubes w/$30/ea wall brackets, six disc media unit and the power sub...Really which I read reviews on the avsforum...It replaced my $189 yamaha receiver with some $50 tiny sony speakers and a non-powered sub. That yamaha/sonys actually sound better. Since I ran all the bose wiring in the walls, I'm just going keep them. The 3 time I listened to a cd, the media unit refused to eject the magazine. But the motor trying to eject the mag would continueally run. Did a quick google to determine this is a common problem that a gear split. You could send it bose for a repair/upgrade, but it's shipping plus $200. I followed some DIY directions to manual release the mag. After seeing the inners, this thing is truely junk. I will never buy bose again. The only positive thing about bose is preception, I can't tell you how many people have come to my house and their faces light up, "dude, you have bose?"


----------



## 1655graff

soljah said:


> Not sure if you're still checking this thread since it's a bit old, but Anthony Gallo makes some very nice orb speakers that will make you sure that BOSE truely stand for "Better Off with Something Else." ...Cabasse also makes a very affordable coaxial, but it's not nearly as good as the Gallo speaker. Good luck, and hope the info wasn't too late.


Thanks! Nope, you aren't too late. We're in the middle of Re-Doing our family room and kitchen. The big stuff (drywall, etc.) are going slower than I'd planned. And the holidays were no help.

I'd seen some good press on the Gallo's, and so did send an email/"contact us" query to them via their website awhile back, but have not heard back from them. I asked them for the names of stores in my area so I could learn more/hear these very speakers in action and then possibly buy them. I would like to hear back soon. But alas, they are not alone in "not answering the mail."

I've also sought out retail stores of the M-S (esp'ly: Genie), and it seems to have gone B2B and mail order/online *only* here on the West Coast (closest consumer walk-in is in Hawaii). And it took me going back to M-S' UK World HQ to get any response to my retailer query.

In fact, so far for the kitchen-family room I'm considering 
-- the M-S Genies (as a set), 
-- one of the Gallo's (perhaps with...)
-- the Sunfire Super Jr. Subwoofer (family room) + an array of some __TBD__ satellites (both rooms)
-- possibly B&W LM1 (center and/or side channels) _and _M1 (rear channel), OR
-- possibly some combination of mini-speakers (both rooms) with my ancient and still in good condition 1984 Infinity RS (that do NOT have any WAF-appeal).


----------



## mlconti

I can supply you with some good in-ceiling speakers and some of th other products you are looking for. I specialize in Home Theater builds.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Randell Tarin

I have the ORB speakers. I love them! They sound so much better than the Bose. They also have a high WAF (wife acceptance factor)

I went with MOD2 for my center speaker and MOD1 for the others.


----------



## unique1

*speaker price*

Dears
I want to help u to find the speakers, but we are not produce it,we are manufactory deal in this line but without that products, if you interested in PC mini speaker or bluetooth speakers, please visite our website as www.ipcam.net.cn , you can seeing more, and good luck!






1655graff said:


> I'd like to use wall and/or ceiling mounted speakers in the kitchen. We've all seen the Bose mini-cubic ones. I've also found the ORB ones.
> 
> 
> *What *other *ones are available? *I need:
> 
> -- WAF-kosher (small, "stylish," not too visible, not too expensive)
> -- Can stand on their own in their audio output, not really "satellite" (I don't think)
> -- Don't want them to be too "thin" audiably
> *How does on google for them? *My searches so far on "small speakers reviews" isn't proving to be very fruitful. Lots of chaff hits.
> 
> Thanks all!


----------

